# Kid with swelling at base of ear



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay so I'm kinda stumped as to what this may be. Monday morning she was perfectly fine no swelling at all, and then Monday evening it was swelled up like you see in the picture. Is it possible for goats to get ear infections?? I just can't figure out why it's swelled up like that, the swelling is really firm, all up around her ear, and all the way down the side of her face. Her ear did look a bit junky inside. She's acting perfectly fine otherwise, eating like a little pig and running and playing with the other kids.

Any ideas?

Rear view










From the front


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes they can get ear infections also mites etc. also could she have gotten stung by something?


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

sting
spider bite...my top 2 picks.

parotid salivary gland sits around base of ear...could be plugged and have a salivary "cyst"..these are usually soft and fluctuant however, but they can be quite firm....usually massage and warm compresses get these to "release", if indeed that is what it is.

As a vet, I am always one for sticking needles in lumps and bumps of all kinds to see what I get out. Gives one a world of info. I am *not* recommending you do this, just more what I would do if it were my goat given my comfort level and knowing what I am looking at under the microscope. I have stuck a number of these in other species and saliva is very tell-tale if you aspirate it out. 

Could be an abcess secondary to the top 2 reasons above, but doubt it if she is fine otherwise.....

I'd give a bit of Banamine and a chlorpheniramine tablet (it is an antihistamine like Bendaryl- very safe) ...and see if this helps the swelling.


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for you thoughts...

It's certainly possible that she could have gotten stung, or bit by a spider. I just don't know. 

So what should I do right now? Wait and see?? I don't have any banamine on hand, I can get some though.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Bethany said:


> Thanks for you thoughts...
> 
> It's certainly possible that she could have gotten stung, or bit by a spider. I just don't know.
> 
> So what should I do right now? Wait and see?? I don't have any banamine on hand, I can get some though.


I'd do the banamine, a chlorpheniramine tablet (you can buy a bottle of these at any drug store- very cheap...) and massage with warm compress. If swelling doesn't improve or she gets worse, have your vet take a look-see.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you could also use benedryl if you have it and VIT C will help take out swelling.


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I've been massaging and it's pretty much totally gone now. So maybe it was something clogged up. Not sure but at least it's going away!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh that is good.


----------



## MDR Farms (Apr 17, 2009)

> Her ear did look a bit junky inside.


Might be ear mites. Is the junky stuff flaky or red like a scab with black dirty looking stuff?
I work at a rabbit farm, and ear mites are a big problem.

Robert


----------

